# Animal welfare



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

The Egyptian Society for Mercy to Animals (ESMA) was formed in late 2007 in response to a horrific shooting spree of street dogs by the Egyptian government. A small group of Egyptians and expatriates came together to fight this notion of population control and to protect and rescue the animals in immediate danger. ESMA is a charitable organization registered in Egypt (No. 3059/2007) that operates a shelter and adoption center. We are committed to improving animal welfare in Egypt in all areas of need, including: dogs and cats; donkeys and horses; animals in the Cairo zoo; and pet shops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

ESMA is happy to try and answer any animal welfare questions you may have, we can also advice on adoption/fostering, arrange an appointment for visiting our shelters.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Chris is that you. Hope so.Trying to help out..there is a small yorkie that i have a great home for and the very thimg retriever too. Let me know of any other small dogs that would be good in a family..have a few people...good animal lovers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Chris is that you. Hope so.Trying to help out..there is a small yorkie that i have a great home for and the very thimg retriever too. Let me know of any other small dogs that would be good in a family..have a few people...good animal lovers




Yes it is me... I think the Yorkie has a home as has the retriever but I have another beauty of a dog, will get a photo asap


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes please..send me picks of some good family dogs and we'll talk.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If anyone one is thinking of having a pet in Egypt please contact me first.. I can give you details of hundreds of cats and dogs who are looking for homes..


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I do have some. Let me know the small ones first...little family type dogs....then the puppies that could be any size. I will work from there. Pics on whats app would be great.


----------

